# Iran stealing pages from the Nazi playbook



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Iran just keeps getting scarier, stealing pages from the Nazi playbook. Where are they going with this? How long before they start the gas chambers? 

http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=11fbf4a8-282a-4d18-954f-546709b1240f&k=32073

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

First he denies the Holocaust, now it seems he's trying to recreate it...

A little background
http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=398274b5-9210-43e4-ba59-fa24f4c66ad4&k=28534


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Good thing they are pursuing nuclear weapons.  

Even better that there is so much opposition to stopping them.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Vandave said:


> Even better that there is so much opposition to stopping them.


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vandave said:


> Good thing they are pursuing nuclear weapons.
> 
> Even better that there is so much opposition to stopping them.


Stopping them from what VD?
I think that your way of dealing with this would be to nuke them back to the stoneage...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah, If this is true... It has a serious ick factor. I have a bad feeling that we haven't seen anything yet (reference to Iraq and Afghanistan). This could be the premous for things to get really ugly.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

very eerie that they are targetting Christians and any other non-Muslims too


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Stopping them from what VD?
> I think that your way of dealing with this would be to nuke them back to the stoneage...


No, they have four choices, in order of preference:

1. Stop developing nuclear power. 
2. Take a free Candu reactor or use technology that isn't transferable for Uranium enrichment.
3. Let Russia or whomever enrich the Uranium and manage the waste products.
4. Boom!

Do we really need to wait years to get this moving forward? We need to set a timetable for negotiation, then UN action and finally for a military option. It's the only way they will take the West seriously.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Vandave said:


> No, they have four choices, in order of preference:
> 
> 1. Stop developing nuclear power.
> 2. Take a free Candu reactor or use technology that isn't transferable for Uranium enrichment.
> ...


Dude... if they are handing out patches to non muslims this is way more serious than the current piff going on. 

I cannot believe that is happening... If it is we are looking at the beginnings of something very very bad, and it will not come out good for either side. Think 1939...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Seriously, how well is that working in Iraq?


It's not comparable. I did not advocate invasion of Iran. The problems in Iraq resulted from the invasion. The bombing and UN inspections went on for 10 years and were actually somewhat successful. Let's face it, they didn't have WMD.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vandave said:


> Let's face it, they didn't have WMD.


That's only one reason.....


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> That's only one reason.....


And the others?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Top 10 reasons for invading Iraq
1- The coalition really wanted to go!
2- We needed to test how far we could breach international law
3- Wanted an excuse to rename "French Fries" to "Freedom Fries"
4- God told Bush to kill the infidels
5- Wanted to redefine the word "plausibility"
6- Haliburton was having a surplus sale and needed to offload
7- Osama bin Laden was there
8- Most-wanted Iraqi playing cards...
9- Shock and Awe is such a cool name
10- Wanted to see if those Canucks would follow....


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Newsflash: Iran is a ****ty place to be. All the more reason not to be there.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Top 10 reasons for invading Iraq
> 1- The coalition really wanted to go!
> 2- We needed to test how far we could breach international law
> 3- Wanted an excuse to rename "French Fries" to "Freedom Fries"
> ...


Again, nobody is advocating invasion of Iran. The Iraq situation is not directly comparable.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> I think that your way of dealing with this would be to nuke them back to the stoneage...


Ah if it were only that easy. How can you nuke a stoneage society backwards? Go from Paleolithic to Neolithic or vice versa? I always get my ithics mixed up ;-)

Anyways, this Iranian government is headed for a fall. And I don't necessarily mean from the American Nuclear Anihilation League - ANAL*

Remember the Iranian a few months ago who was about to get beheaded because he renounced his Muslim background and became Christian? It went to court and oddly enough, he was released. The legal system in Iran actually worked, properly. I thought this might lead to a new era in middle eastern ideology - to think, people of different ethnic and religious backgrounds could actually live together, peacefully. What a concept.

So, now, should a non-Muslim be hauled to jail for not wearing their Nazified ribbon - and I hope to hell that happens - this person will be put on trial and hopefully released as there is no grounds for this insanity and the people will rise up and the current Ayatollah will be eradicated.

Ayatollah once, I Ayatollah twice, Khomeini times I gotta tell you?

Popular front? I thought we were the People's Front? - M. Pyton, L.O.B.

* Copyright USA in partnership with Haliburton, et al.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

MacAndy said:


> ... Remember the Iranian a few months ago who was about to get beheaded because he renounced his Muslim background and became Christian? It went to court and oddly enough, he was released. The legal system in Iran actually worked, properly....


Except that this happened in Afganistan...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vandave said:


> Again, nobody is advocating invasion of Iran. The Iraq situation is not directly comparable.


C'mon Vandave, this was your chance to be irreverent...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks like we will need confirmation on this story


> Iran report of Holocaust-style badges questioned
> 2006-05-19 12:01:29
> 
> The National Post is sending shockwaves across the country this morning with a report that Iran's Parliament has passed a law requiring mandatory Holocaust style badges to identify Jews and Christians.
> ...


http://www.940news.com/locale.php?news=2512

And the moral of this episode is......


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> And the moral of this episode is......


...Wait until sources other than the National Pest pick it up, eh? After hearing the story reported this morning (local radio, quoting the NP) I was surprised to see that it wasn't showing up elsewhere.


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

nxnw said:


> Except that this happened in Afganistan...


Ah, right, getting my extremists mixed up as well.
Same shiite different desert.
Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> ...Wait until sources other than the National Pest pick it up, eh? After hearing the story reported this morning (local radio, quoting the NP) I was surprised to see that it wasn't showing up elsewhere.


Harper commented on it - so much for foreign intelligence....


> PM voices concern over reports on Iran badges
> Updated Fri. May. 19 2006 12:39 PM ET
> 
> Canadian Press
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe.../iran_badge_reports_060519/20060519?hub=World

If untrue, I think that there should be a retraction somewhere.
Just goes to show how inflammatory the issue can be and how easy we can be manipulated into a frenzy...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> how easy we can be manipulated into a frenzy...


Was there ever any doubt?

This issue, being as serious as it is, does need confirmation. The G&M botched the Liberal leadership candidate language thing, and is getting duly roasted for it; but these are more serious accusations. Although, the G&M mistake could be more easily interpreted into the Canadian conspiracy canon.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> This issue, being as serious as it is, does need confirmation.


That it does.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I heard the same allegation on a U.S. radio station this afe--but no better proof.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I heard the same allegation on a U.S. radio station this afe--but no better proof.


National Post has retracted the story



> Experts say report of badges for Jews in Iran is untrue
> 
> Chris Wattie, National Post
> Published: Friday, May 19, 2006
> ...


http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=6626a0fa-99de-4f1e-aebe-bb91af82abb3


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Seems that National Post is trying to turn itself into the National Enquirer


> *Iranian embassy denies dress code*
> 
> According to the reports, Jews were to wear yellow cloth strips, called zonnar, while Christians were to wear red and Zoroastrians blue.


http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/...84a95-622e-4830-9a57-ed004fe805ec&rfp=dta&p=1

Either get the story right or start posting a P3 Girl and be done with it.

This feels like the first salvo a demonizing an enemy.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ArtistSeries said:


> National Post has retracted the story
> 
> 
> http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=6626a0fa-99de-4f1e-aebe-bb91af82abb3


I guess this is what we call "pre-emptive reporting"
A little bit o' "shock 'n awe"

neo-cons and their ilk make me sick
quick to judge, late to admit errors


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

really think Iran might just be after nuclear (aka "nucular") power?
after the "yellow ribbon" story was shown to be a lie, ya think the media/powers that be(ej) wouldn't lie to justify invasion, err, liberation?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> really think Iran might just be after nuclear (aka "nucular") power?
> after the "yellow ribbon" story was shown to be a lie, ya think the media/powers that be(ej) wouldn't lie to justify invasion, err, liberation?


'Spec, it looks like you think others need to be with you or against you. Familiar. 

Who cautioned verification on this story even after you said, "very eerie that they are targetting Christians and any other non-Muslims too"? As for lies, you are what you hate. You do realise that the smearing, empty one-liners, simplistic black&white (with us or agin' us) arguments etc. that you use most resemble the actions of those you speak out against, right? I think you can be very funny, but also perversely self-loathing.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

> The Simon Wiesenthal Centre and Iranian expatriates living in Canada had confirmed that the order had been passed


Well, there goes the credibility of the Simon Wiesenthal Centre - down the tubes.

At last Harper threw the word "may" in his statement; the Wiesenthal centre actually "confirmed"


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

krs said:


> Well, there goes the credibility of the Simon Wiesenthal Centre - down the tubes.


 I'm sorry you are so quick to condemn an organization that does such important work, albeit evidently not important to you. Perhaps the Wiesenthal Centre never had much credibility to you anyway. 

It is ironic, as well, that you are relying on the Post's account that that the Wiesenthal Centre "confirmed" this. It is not at all clear to me what, exactly, the Wiesenthal Centre actually said.

We do know that the president of Iran mocks the Holocaust and threatens to exterminate half of the world Jewish population. One of the reasons the story caught on was because it was so easy to believe.

Your comment was sanctimonious and unwarranted.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

krs said:


> Well, there goes the credibility of the Simon Wiesenthal Centre - down the tubes.


Given that the article was suspect.... I would not criticize the Simon Wiesenthal Centre.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

nxnw said:


> I'm sorry you are so quick to condemn an organization that does such important work, albeit evidently not important to you. Perhaps the Wiesenthal Centre never had much credibility to you anyway.
> 
> It is ironic, as well, that you are relying on the Post's account that that the Wiesenthal Centre "confirmed" this. It is not at all clear to me what, exactly, the Wiesenthal Centre actually said.
> 
> ...





> The Simon Wiesenthal Center's Rabbi Marvin Hier, for instance, is adamant "that the national uniform law was passed and that certain colors were selected for Jews and other minorities."


http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satellite?cid=1145961382269&pagename=JPost/JPArticle/ShowFull


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.wiesenthal.com/site/pp.asp?c=fwLYKnN8LzH&b=242023

Different things may have been said in interviews, but this is the official release I found.

[Edit: The link didn't seem to work for me. The release is the first in the list at the centre-bottom of the page]


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

This is from the Center's press release, date May 18, 2006. It looks like the Wiesenthal Center was responding to the National Post article, not confirming it:


> ...According to an editorial that was to appear in Friday’s National Post, by Amir Taheri, a well known and well respected analyst on Iranian affairs, a consensus has developed regarding color badges to be worn by non-Moslems: yellow for Jews, red for Christians, blue for Zoroastrians and other colors for other religions. This would make religious minorities immediately identifiable and allow Moslems to avoid contact with non-Moslems.
> 
> If this is true, it would move Iran even closer to the Nazi ideology of the 1930s which also began with yellow badges and ended with the Holocaust that led to the murder of six million Jews and millions of other innocent civilians.
> 
> Given President Ahmadinejad’s record of labeling the Holocaust a myth and calling for the obliteration of the State of Israel, we must urgently take action. Now is the time for the United Nations and the international community to launch an immediate investigation, to seek clarification from the Iranians themselves on whether or not the new “National Uniform Law” would single out non-Moslems and require them to wear a color-coded identification patch...


Even had they made an error, denigrating the Wiesenthal Center as was done above would still be inappropriate.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Beej said:


> Different things may have been said in interviews, but this is the official release I found.


This letter by Rabbi Marvin Hier and the quote published in the Jerusalem Post, also attributed by Rabbi Marvin Hier, contradict each other.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MasterBlaster said:


> Also, the hospitals, education, and medical systems they said are far superior to anything anywhere in Canada and USA. They also do not have the crime and corrpution in their legal and police systems like here..


I realize you're just reporting what someone else is saying, but doesn't this sound a wee bit wistful?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> They all report a modern very rich country, very clean, with excellent living standards. Lots of business opportunities, and people who live there have their money go much further than here. It just has a crappy government but the people are great. Also, the hospitals, education, and medical systems they said are far superior to anything anywhere in Canada and USA. They also do not have the crime and corrpution in their legal and police systems like here.


You may want to be wary about the information you're getting. All these statements may apply to Iran relative to their neighbours. Maybe.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Sometimes I wonder if we are going to need to get a permit in this country to go to the toilet.


thank goodness I applied for and got a permit


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> I know lots of people that travel back and forth to and from Iran, including non-Iranians and people married to Iranians.
> 
> Friends, and colleagues, people I used to ride motorcycles with, all who do not know each other have all been telling me the same thing. When they find out my girlfriend is from Iran, they tell me that they have been in Iran and when they were there it was great...............


I think you're getting carried away just a little bit.

On the current UN list of the best countries to live in, Canada is ranked as number 5.............Iran comes in as number 99.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> The information from the UN is just more propoganda.


Propoganda for what? To get more people to move to Iceland?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

MasterBlaster said:


> What a load of crap.
> 
> In Iceland most people work extremely hard *(if they can find a job)* just to make ends meet.


Iceland has a 2.1% unemployment rate. 

http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/fields/2129.html


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Not to mention Iran's infant mortality rate, life expectancy and GDP per capita.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Beej said:


> Not to mention Iran's infant mortality rate, life expectancy and GDP per capita.


Amongst a thousand other metrics.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Albania is, apparently, a true worker's paradise.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So is Cuba. And it has an excellent health care system and great schools.

Odd that everyone is always trying to leave the place on practically anything that can be made to float. The Cuban brochures don't mention anything about why that might be happenning.

And, even more strangely, it seems that almost NO ONE is ever trying to get IN to the place. Even from the poverty stricken countries that surround it.

Iran, Cuba, the old Soviet Union...all wonderful places according to some people. Full of promise and light.

I'm confused. How come people are always "escaping" from these wonderful places. And no one ever sems to want to move there from somewhere else?

You don't suppose that we are being fed some carefully crafted propaganda....do you?

Naaaawwwww...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I suspect that when it comes right down to it, people don't really like countries that are completely free of corruption and have the world's best schools and hospitals.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Or maybe they just don't like having to worry about the state police coming and dragging them away in the night for simply thinking the wrong way.

They also never mention how bad the jails are in these shining examples of modern society, either.

Or that people are regularly thrown into those hideous prisons for a lifetime for openly disagreeing with the "Supreme Leaders" who have "given" them all of this wonderful health care and the good schools. 

Sometimes they are even lined up and shot. Just for trying to leave one of these paradises.


Wonder why they'd ever want to leave, anyway? These places sound wonderful.

At least they do sound that way in all the brochures.:baby:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Or maybe they just don't like having to worry about the state police coming and dragging them away in the night for simply thinking the wrong way.
> 
> They also never mention how bad the jails are in these shining examples of modern society, either.
> 
> ...


you mean like the U.S. military muslim chaplin (stationed at Gitmo) that was tossed into solitary confinement and abused by the military for 76 days

of course he was eventually cleared of all charges and released
but i bet he doesn't think the wrong way again, eh?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> of course he was eventually cleared of all charges and released


I think that's the salient difference between our systems, Speccy.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Macfury said:


> I think that's the salient difference between our systems, Speccy.


you seem to gloss over the solitary confinement and abuse parts

but what is a violation of a few human rights, eh?
after all he was of the same religion as the hijackers on 911
he probably deserved it


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

and just how are we all enjoy the new gasoline prices because of all that new found stability in the middle east

ain't military actions great?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it's disingenuous to expect perfection from any system, MacSpectrum. Ours has a way of bringing abuses to light and helping to rectify them.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> and just how are we all enjoy the new gasoline prices


*Conspiracy goof #1:* Dude, the U.S. attacked Iraq so they could get cheap gas, ya know!
*Conspiracy Goof #2:* I know dude, and the beauty joke is they didn't get cheap gas. They are loooooo-sers!
*Conspiracy Goof #1:* Snarf!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We might also note the fact that people escape TO the USA and Canada...

They escape FROM Cuba, Iran, et al...

Funny about that, eh?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I think it's disingenuous to expect perfection from any system, MacSpectrum. Ours has a way of bringing abuses to light and helping to rectify them.


I did not know that U.S. Fascism worked that way... learn something new every day...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> *Conspiracy goof #1:* Dude, the U.S. attacked Iraq so they could get cheap gas, ya know!
> *Conspiracy Goof #2:* I know dude, and the beauty joke is they didn't get cheap gas. They are loooooo-sers!
> *Conspiracy Goof #1:* Snarf!!


Speaking of Thundercats...

Any updates on the Iran story?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> *Conspiracy goof #1:* Dude, the U.S. attacked Iraq so they could get cheap gas, ya know!
> *Conspiracy Goof #2:* I know dude, and the beauty joke is they didn't get cheap gas. They are loooooo-sers!
> *Conspiracy Goof #1:* Snarf!!


More logical than attacking Iraq to capture Osama...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

ArtistSeries said:


> I did not know that U.S. Fascism worked that way... learn something new every day...


Keep reading, ArtistSeries....

We'll bring you up to speed. Eventually. :lmao:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

"Yankee go home--and take me with you."


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

ArtistSeries said:


> More logical than attacking Iraq to capture Osama...


Ummm...like I said...keep reading. Eventually you will figure it all out.

We can only hope.:yikes:


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

On the subject of this thread, I had a brilliant example of how this kind of media manipulation and lying works last night. At a gathering of mostly senior citizens, the host of honour went on a tear about how good our government is, and quoted this story as proof of that fact. So props to the National Post and their handlers. More support for the upcoming invasion and Canada's roll in it has been won.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

RevMatt said:


> ..*this* kind of media manipulation and lying ...quoted *this* story ...support for the upcoming *invasion*....Canada's roll in *it* has been won.


Matt: That senior's meeting must have gone a little late--it's hard for me to attach specifics to the post.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

The evening ended early, but the daughter slept poorly. Rewrite:

On the subject of this thread, I had a brilliant example of how *the* kind of media manipulation and lying *epitomised by the National Post story* works last night. At a gathering of mostly senior citizens, the host of honour went on a tear about how good our government is, and quoted *the story about requiring ribbons to mark religious affiliation* story as proof of that fact. So props to the National Post and their handlers. More support for the upcoming invasion *of Iran, that many including myself consider all but inevitable,* and Canada's roll in *that invasion*, has been won.


Apologies for the crap initial wording.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Agreed that it's best to be careful about printing such a story before it's been verified. Like the jury being told to ignore some deliberately inflammatory testimony, it's hard to erase a false message after it's been circulated. I don't believe the Post did so deliberately, but the effect may be the same.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just to be clear: The National Post has issued <a href="http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=6df3e493-f350-4b53-bc16-53262b49a4f7">a retraction</a> for <b>getting the story wrong</b>. You only get the first few lines, though, unless you're a subscriber. Yup - that's it, hide the details from all-but-the-converted who already throw money at that worthless rag.

Good thing the CBC is still with us, or I might not have discovered <i>the truth</i>!

<a href="http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2006/05/19/montreal-news-station-say_n_21299.html">It's wrong</a> and it's <a href="http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=6626a0fa-99de-4f1e-aebe-bb91af82abb3">still wrong</a>

But I suppose the National Post will manage to be the one "news" source to which Harper will continue to talk, now that he's forsaken all others.

Right-wing loonies indeed!


M


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Just to be clear: The National Post has issued <a href="http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=6df3e493-f350-4b53-bc16-53262b49a4f7">a retraction</a> for <b>getting the story wrong</b>. You only get the first few lines, though, unless you're a subscriber. Yup - that's it, hide the details from all-but-the-converted who already throw money at that worthless rag.
> 
> Good thing the CBC is still with us, or I might not have discovered <i>the truth</i>!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your valuable and thoughtful contribution on the matter of blind ideology.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

someone here of the "right wing" pursuasion must have an online subscription

or is it only lefties that buy subscriptions?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Beej said:


> Thank you for your valuable and thoughtful contribution on the matter of blind ideology.


it does seem very odd that the article accusing Iran of something awful was free for all to view, but the retraction is pay per view only

Pretty soon Harper's press conferences will be pay per view


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Still peeved that I pointed out that you jumped on this while I recommended caution?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Pretty soon Harper's press conferences will be pay per view


Or in the case of taxpayers and the CBC, pay for non-viewing.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Pretty soon Harper's press conferences will be pay per view


A better deal, despite it being a bad deal, than your statistics lessons.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Vandave said:


> Or in the case of taxpayers and the CBC, pay for non-viewing.


Good point, once I figured it out. Shouldn't he be required by law to speak to the CBC at least?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Just to be clear: The National Post has issued <a href="http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=6df3e493-f350-4b53-bc16-53262b49a4f7">a retraction</a> for <b>getting the story wrong</b>. You only get the first few lines, though, unless you're a subscriber. Yup - that's it, hide the details from all-but-the-converted who already throw money at that worthless rag.


So has the Simon Wiesenthal centre issued a retraction as well?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

krs said:


> So has the Simon Wiesenthal centre issued a retraction as well?


according the the CBC's Peter Mansbridge, they "backed away"
and Asper half heartedly apologized citing something about "other media have been wrong in the past too"


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

krs said:


> So has the Simon Wiesenthal centre issued a retraction as well?


I regret this antagonism you have for the Wiesenthal Center, that you continue to malign it unfairly, disregarding the press release that stated its position in its own words. It is ironic that, when it suits your agenda, you prefer the unverified, second-hand, National Post version of the facts for your truth. 

Too bad you don't get so worked up about Iran's genocidal threats, either, worried as you are about Iran being criticized unfairly.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I honestly don't understand where you see the antagonism.
This is not the first time the Wiesenthal Centre has published incorrect information. 
Considering the important role they play, I think it's their responsibility to make absolutely sure what they publish is factual.
If they publish the wrong information - they need to retract it.
This has nothing to do with the National Post; they just quoted what the Founder and Dean stated. You can read that quotation on other news sites as well - it's not something the National Post made up.

And I would suggest you read the thread again...Where do you see anything I posted that suggests "I'm worried about Iran being criticized unfairly?"
My comments simply related to another poster's comment about how wonderful Iran is compared to Canada.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

krs said:


> If they publish the wrong information - they need to retract it.
> This has nothing to do with the National Post; they just quoted what the Founder and Dean stated. You can read that quotation on other news sites as well - it's not something the National Post made up.


That's my point. You continue to attack the Weisenthal Centre, and claim again that they "they publish[ed] the wrong information". The only thing they published was an open letter to Kofi Annan asking him to investigate.

The subject article was written by a right wing Iranian expatriate.

*You* publish wrong information.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

You have to wonder about these "experts". 


> Q Can you give us a readout on the President's meeting this morning with the Iraq experts?
> 
> MR. SNOW: Yes. Oh, my goodness, I forgot to bring the list. But actually -- do you have the list, Fred? Yes, it was an interesting meeting. What you ended up having was -- I've got all the names but one written down here. We had Wayne Downing, Barry McCaffrey, Michael Vickers, *Amir Taheri*, Fouad Ajami and Raad Alkadiri.


http://www.whitehouse.gov/news/releases/2006/05/20060530-4.html
So write a bogus story and get to meet with the President?


----------

